# Problème achat iPhone 7 Apple Store en ligne



## Shynii95 (11 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai preco un IPhone 7 sur l'Apple store ce vendredi. 
Hier je reçois un SMS me disant : "Nous avons rencontré un problème lors du traitement de votre commande Apple WXXXX. Veuillez contacter votre établissement bancaire."

Étrange car j'ai payé avec une carte premier qui dispose de plafonds suffisants qui avait les fonds et ces dernières semaines je n'ai pas énormément dépensé. 

Agacé hier soir je teste avec 2 autres CB et Apple refuse toujours mon paiement. 

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Que faire ? 
Je n'ai pas envie que ma commande soit annulée ... 

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2016)

Salut, 

Appelle les et demande leur. S'ils te renvoient vers ta banque, appelle ta banque, là on peut pas faire grand chose pour toi...


----------

